# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  Access ComboBox In VB6

## milad-fa

سلام ؛
آیا OCX هست که باهاش بشه Combo اکسس رو در vb داشت؟
واسه کارهایی مثل دو تکه کردن،Search خودکار و ...

----------


## milad-fa

یعنی هیچ کس نیست یه کمکی به من بکنه؟! :ناراحت:

----------


## ali190

باسلام
تعجب ميكنم كمبو باكس در اكسس خيلي خيلي قوي تر از vb6‌هست
من در پروژه ام نيازمند كمبو باكسي با مشخصات زير هستم:
1- خاصيت Auto filter داشته باشه (auto search) 
زمانيكه حرفي رو در كمبو وارد ميكنم record source كمبو باكسم خودكار فيلتر بشه
2- اين قابليت رو داشته باشه كه كاربر نتونه درش مقداري رو وارد كنه كه جزو محتوياتش نباشه
مثال:
فرض كنيد من ميخوام يك حواله كالا صادر كنم 
در كمبو باكسم كه ركورد سورسش كل كالا هام هست ابتدا ميخوام با وارد نمودن حرف به حرف كالاي مورد نظرم كالاهام در كمبوباكسم فيلتر بشه تا بتونم كالاي مورد نظرم رو با كليدهاي مكان نما انتخاب كنم كه اين امر مستلزم Drop&Down شدن كمبو باكس هم نيز هست
مورد بعدي هم اينه كه كاربر نتونه هنگام ثبت كالا مقداري رو كه در كمبو باكس نيست رو  ثبت كنه
ميخوام در واقع از يك اكتيوايكس براي اين منظور استفاده كنم
ممنو ن ميشم كمكم كنيد
تمام خواص ذكر شده در كمبو باكسي كه در اكسس استفاده ميشه وجود داره
ممنون ميشم كمكم كنيد
ياعلي

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

البته تعجب نداره چون اكسس يك نرم افزاره كه ساخته شده براي كار با بانك اطلاعاتي و كمبو باكسش هم معموليه ولي براش برنامه نويسي شده
براي اتصال كمبو به بانك بايد از DBCombo استفاده كنيد
از ليست كامپوننتها Microsoft Data Bound List رو اضافه كنيد
بعدش خاصيت DataSource و DataField كه مثل ساير كنترلها هستند
اما خاصيت RowSource و ListField براي اتصال به بانك مي باشند
خودش جستجو رو انجام مي ده اما براي فيلتر شدن بر اساس متني كه تايپ شده بايد برنامه بنويسيد

----------


## ali190

> سلام
> 
> البته تعجب نداره چون اكسس يك نرم افزاره كه ساخته شده براي كار با بانك اطلاعاتي و كمبو باكسش هم معموليه ولي براش برنامه نويسي شده
> براي اتصال كمبو به بانك بايد از DBCombo استفاده كنيد
> از ليست كامپوننتها Microsoft Data Bound List رو اضافه كنيد
> بعدش خاصيت DataSource و DataField كه مثل ساير كنترلها هستند
> اما خاصيت RowSource و ListField براي اتصال به بانك مي باشند
> خودش جستجو رو انجام مي ده اما براي فيلتر شدن بر اساس متني كه تايپ شده بايد برنامه بنويسيد


سلام
فكر كنم اين كنترلها با adodc سازگاري نداشته باشه
بهم پيغام خطا ميده
ممنون ميشم كمكم كنيد
ياعلي

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

فكر مي كنم يكم زود دلسرد شدين
پيغام خطا مي ده، خب خطا رو رفع كنيد، نگفتين هم خطا چيه ؟
ضمنا اين كنترل هم با ADO و هم با DAO كاملا سازگاره

----------


## ali190

سلام
نمونه پروژه رو جهت مشاهده خدمتتون قرار ميدم
چطور ميتونم خاصيت سرچ و فيلتر رو همزمان در اين كنترل اعمال كنم؟
ضمناً در حال حاضر داده ها در كمبو ليست نمي شود
ممنون ميشم راهنماييم كنيد
ياعلي

----------


## vbhamed

سلام




> بعدش خاصيت DataSource و DataField كه مثل ساير كنترلها هستند
> اما خاصيت RowSource و ListField براي اتصال به بانك مي باشند


به نكته بالا توجه نكردين و خاصيت RowSource شما مقداري نداره

اما فكر مي كنم مشكلتون اينجاست
براي استفاده از اين كنترل دو عدد كنترل ADO يا DAO مورد نيازه يكي براي ليست، يكي براي اتصال به جدول اصلي

----------


## mostafag

> باسلام
> تعجب ميكنم كمبو باكس در اكسس خيلي خيلي قوي تر از vb6‌هست
> من در پروژه ام نيازمند كمبو باكسي با مشخصات زير هستم:
> 1- خاصيت Auto filter داشته باشه (auto search) 
> زمانيكه حرفي رو در كمبو وارد ميكنم record source كمبو باكسم خودكار فيلتر بشه
> 2- اين قابليت رو داشته باشه كه كاربر نتونه درش مقداري رو وارد كنه كه جزو محتوياتش نباشه
> مثال:
> فرض كنيد من ميخوام يك حواله كالا صادر كنم 
> در كمبو باكسم كه ركورد سورسش كل كالا هام هست ابتدا ميخوام با وارد نمودن حرف به حرف كالاي مورد نظرم كالاهام در كمبوباكسم فيلتر بشه تا بتونم كالاي مورد نظرم رو با كليدهاي مكان نما انتخاب كنم كه اين امر مستلزم Drop&Down شدن كمبو باكس هم نيز هست
> ...



سلام
این نمونه رو حتما ببینید 
این کامپوننت دقیقا کاری که شما میخواید رو انجام میده
یه پروژه هم همراهش هست که میتونید طبق اون عمل کنید
من این رو از همین جا دانلود کردم البته الان یادم نیست که کدوم دوستمون توی انجمن این کامپوننت رو درست کردن در هر صورت ازش تشکر میکنم چون خیلی بدردم خورد!!

----------


## ali190

سلام
باتشكر از شما 
ولي مشكلم حل نشد من به يك كنترل بافرمت كمبوباكس نيازمندم
ممنون ميشم كمكم كنيد
ياعلي

----------


## mostafag

سلام
اگر میخواید که کنترل شکل کمبو باکس باشه پیشنهاد میکنم از datacombo استفاده کنید
microsoft datalist controls 6.0
این کامپوننت رو اضافه کنید
بعد مشخصه Rowsource و ListField رو مقدار بدید.

حالا کمبو به جدول وصله
برای سرچ خودکار هم مشخصه MatchEntry رو با گزینه 1 مقدار بدید.

بقیه گزینه ها رو هم که نیازی به توضیح نداره.

----------

